# NEW HOLLAND TS115A exclamation mark warning light



## kurt07070 (Jan 26, 2021)

Greetings! I just bought used new holland TS115A and when i start to engine i am having this ligts on dashboard (its number 11 on the picture).exclamation mark warning light ) When i look to owners manual the only information about number 11 light is:-Amber Warning light – This light advises caution. It will be accompanied by a warning symbol in the Dot Matrix Display. Stop the tractor and investigate the cause.- My question is: to identify to main problem? where should i start ? Where should i check first ? Any idea is appreciated. Thank you


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello kurt07070, welcome to the tractor forum.

QUOTE: "It will be accompanied by a warning symbol in the Dot Matrix Display".

I presume there is nothing on the dot matrix display. With nothing on the dot matrix display, there isn't a clue. May be a bogus warning light? 

I would do a system re-boot. With the key "off", disconnect the battery cables for an hour, reconnect and see if anything changes.


----------

